# We all see lots of pics...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We all see lots of fishing pictures but what are your most favorites. For me its always the release shots fish in water and/or swimming away on a nice release, but very close is friends/family with a nice fish, then another is very close are the scenery shots...what are your most fishing pics.... :?: :?: Post up them favorites pics is what I say...


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Fish that are finally scratched off the bucket list are my favorites to take/see and have....first fish bring smiles almost no matter what and/or where!

My 1st and nice sized (12 inch) Black Crappie









My 1st Largemouth Bass 









TyeDye and I both got our first DOUBLE while ice fishing East Canyon during this BEAUTIFUL sunset.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bucket list days. It feels so great to get a new species under the belt! I also love Tiger trout pics as they are so pretty to look at.

My 1st lake trout!

















My 1st Kokenee Salmon, all from ice fishing Causey!

















My 1st LMB It was 16.5 in. at Mantua









Tiger Trout of Currant Creek Res.

































My 1st Yellowstone Cutt from Smith & Morehouse









My 1st Greensunfish, Utah Lake


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice. I love the changing hair styles, too.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Favorite style of pictures are well composed scenery shots, close-ups of fish that are being properly handled, and good candid shots of anglers doing their thing. 

Least favorites are fish lying in the dirt, grip & grins, dead fish in someones kitchen, fish held out at arms length toward the camera, and gill gaffs/ poor fish handling on display.

I find it pretty difficult to handle a fish and snap a pic at the same time, so anymore I don't try to take fish pics when I am alone. It is too stressful for the fish if it is to be released.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I find it pretty difficult to handle a fish and snap a pic at the same time, so anymore I don't try to take fish pics when I am alone. It is too stressful for the fish if it is to be released.
I agree with this 100%.
I don't even take a camerea with me when I'm fishing alone.
If I'm fishing with my grandkids, I usually take a camera..


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

For me it's an action shot, in the tube, one hand fighting the fish, and the other taking a pic. thru a view finder. Yep, dicey, but look what I got. 

[attachment=1:1qs3qpdd]fav2.jpg[/attachment:1qs3qpdd]

[attachment=0:1qs3qpdd]fzv2.jpg[/attachment:1qs3qpdd]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Like ScottyP and Grandpa, I usually don't or can't get a lot of my own fish pictures. But I did manage one of the Sawsman holding one out of _my secret spot_!! :twisted:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That fish fought like mad!

Uh, I thought that was your #2 secret spot? You haven't shown me your #1 spot...

...*YET*. :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kenai River Alaska:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I really like your 1st pic goob. Candid shot + scenic background = win.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

January at Cisco Beach, Bear Lake:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice pics goob...what a handsome devil you is... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great photos goob.

Sometimes I enjoy photos of just fish. Here's one my bro caught. Look at that hookjaw!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

this pic makes all of the face palms, head bangs, head aches and frustrations worth every second, it might be only 19.5 inches but to me the thing is iver 36 because she caught it after WANTING to learn how to FF from me of all people ( i am the worst teacher possible because i hate every one except her and the people i fish with) and she only wants to FF from now on....... no **** but i almost cried i was so proud


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

no **** for sure that is priceless. good job


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

My fav are the ones that my daughter comes up with...I love the girl and the pics are priceless


----------

